# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  > [SOLVED] How to Unlock a VBA Project that is locked?

## gsjan1

Hi there, 

I have created a shared workbook with macros.  Last week, suddenly people couldn't enter any data in the workbook.  After some troubleshooting, I discovered that somehow, mysteriously, the worksheets were grouped.  I ungrouped the worksheets and we were back in business.  Now, this week, I need to modify one of the macros and my options to edit are all grayed out.  The only option available is to run.  When I go into the VBA screen to view the project, it says it is locked and unviewable.

I'm not sure how it became locked, but, how can I unlock it so that I can edit my macro?

Thanks for your help!

Janet

----------


## Dennis7849

Someone else has been making the changes to your workbook.

There are some tools available for doing this.  However circumventing security issues is prohibited in this forum.

----------


## gsjan1

Thanks - I was wondering if that was the case.

Didn't mean to circumvent security issues - after all the workbook IS my creation.  Those rascals.   :Smilie:

----------


## gsjan1

Hey - one final comment for all posterity:

I discovered that by unsharing the workbook, it unlocked the project!  Nobody was messing with it or setting passwords after all.  To unshare, I went into the Review Tab, clicked on the Share Workbook Icon and unclicked the checkbook there.

This file is in a shared file location and therefore the workbook doesn't need to be "shared" too.

Oh, Happy Day!  :Smilie:

----------

